# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Liderleri >  İsmet İnönü Ve Başarıları

## veli

İsmet İnönü vatanımızın yetiştirmiş olduğu en iyi kahramaların dan bir tanesidir. Kendisi bir çok başarıya imza atmıştır. İsmet İnönü Mühendishane-i Berr-i Hümayun'da ve Erkan-ı Harbiye Mektebinde okumuştur.Erkan-ı Harbiye okulunu aynı zamanda birincilikle bitirmiştir.31 Mart olayında hareket ordusunda görev yapmıştır. Ve Bu ayaklanmanın bastırılmasında rol oynamıştır.
Bir çok askeri başarıya imza atan ismet İnönü 1910lu yılların başında Yemene tayin edilmiş ve burada bir çok savaşta yer almıştır.Aynı zamanda Balkan Harpleri sırasında Burgarlara karşı büyük galibiyet kazanmıştır.Birinci Cihan Harbinde kaymakam yani bugünkü yarbay rütbesine yükseltilmiştir. Sonra miralay yani albay yapılmıştır. Kolordu kumandanı olarak Kafkas Cephesinde Ruslarla ve Ermenilerle savaşmıştır.
Ve Sonrasında ise Mustafa Kemalin isteği ile Filistin cephesine tayin edildi ve burada İngilizlere karşı savaştı.Bu savaş sırasında Nablus ta ağır yara aldı ve sonrasında istanbula döndü.
Askerlikten istifa ederek İstanbul dan ayrıldı ve a Anadoludaki Milli Mücadeleye katıldı. Bunun üzerine İstanbul hükümeti kendisine idam cezası verdi. 

Hain Çerkes Ethem'in ayaklanmasını bastırmak için büyük kahramanlıklar gösterdi. Yunanlıların Ankaraya dayanması üzerine büyük bir zaferle Ankarayı işgalden ve Türk milletini yok olmaktan kurtardı.Eğer İnönü muharebesini kazanmasa Yunanlılar Ankarayı işgal edecek ve Türk milleti sonsuza dek yok olacaktı.
İkinci İnönü savaşında yunan ordularını dağıttıktan sonra Sakarya ve Başkomutanlık muharebelerinde kahramanlıklar gösterdi. 


Lozan'da bugüne kadarki en büyük zaferimizi kazandı. Lozan hezimettir diyen rütbe-i aklı aceze cühela takımın salya saçan çığlıklarını duyuyorum,lakin Lozan'da ne patriklik konusu,ne bilmem 2023'te şu bu olacak konusu geçer ne'de gizli kalmış bir şey vardır. gizli kalmış tek şey yoktur Lozan'da.

İsmet İnönü Kazım Karabekirin en yakın arkadaşlarındandı.Atatürkün yanına gömülebilecek kadar önemli biriydi

----------

